# Bluewater Report 8/21



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

We headed offshore from Orange Beach Friday night at around 9 pm and got to where we would start trolling at about 3:30 am and got a few minutes of sleep. At daybreak we put the spread out and didn't get a bite until around 11 am. After a 45 minute fight we landed a nice yft. We put the spread back out and didn't get another bite until around 3 pm. This time is was a ****** and we had him released in about 15 minutes. It was a long day but it sounds like it was probably even longer for the boats that were around us. Now its time to start getting ready for Labor Day!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice yellow fin! Glad you found some fish.... I heard it was tough out there. Way to get em


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice. How far out was the blue water?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Not tough, brutal! Purdy work.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on YFT and White. Thanks for the post


----------

